# Humble beginning



## Stevape;) (7/12/15)

Everyone has to start somewhere with a bottom feeder. So I placed my order and a few day later got my KUI. First day I melted 2 bottom contact springs then I decided to rebuild it with the supplied parts... much better!

I then started to play around with the idea of making a better bottom fed atomiser than I got in the box. 2 1mm drill bits later I have made an old big bripper bottom fed.
Now next step would be to start making a top cap for it or find one that fits. After that its time to save up like there is no tomorrow and get a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 40629
> Everyone has to start somewhere with a bottom feeder. So I placed my order and a few day later got my KUI. First day I melted 2 bottom contact springs then I decided to rebuild it with the supplied parts... much better!
> 
> I then started to play around with the idea of making a better bottom fed atomiser than I got in the box. 2 1mm drill bits later I have made an old big bripper bottom fed.
> Now next step would be to start making a top cap for it or find one that fits. After that its time to save up like there is no tomorrow and get a Reo!



Sounds like you're getting mod fever, symptoms are modding whatever you lay eyes on or think could be made better, posting in an unrelated forum thread... mmm mod fever for sure. 
This would have been better off in modders paradise. 
Far from humble dude, thats quite snazzy compared to my EVOD clone that I started with, you've done well.


----------



## DoubleD (7/12/15)

Ah, it is indeed a righteous path, may thee fare well my good sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Sounds like you're getting mod fever, symptoms are modding whatever you lay eyes on or think could be made better, posting in an unrelated forum thread... mmm mod fever for sure.
> This would have been better off in modders paradise.
> Far from humble dude, thats quite snazzy compared to my EVOD clone that I started with, you've done well.


Careful with the Mod Fever.Take it from an afflicted one.


----------



## Christos (7/12/15)

I just realised the kui I bought with the intention of making a bf wood mod doesn't work with the cyclone. The 510 is a Chinese 510 which doesn't thread my attys. What a waste of parts


----------



## Stevape;) (8/12/15)

Thanks guys and yes that mod bug has got me.


----------



## kimbo (8/12/15)

Christos said:


> I just realised the kui I bought with the intention of making a bf wood mod doesn't work with the cyclone. The 510 is a Chinese 510 which doesn't thread my attys. What a waste of parts


Mine fits without a problem. Are you sure it is not the V1 510. They changed it in the v2


----------



## Christos (8/12/15)

kimbo said:


> Mine fits without a problem. Are you sure it is not the V1 510. They changed it in the v2
> View attachment 40652


@kimbo I bought it from vapeking recently and they are advertised as the v2. From all accounts on the forum relating to these device I am positive it is the v1.


----------



## kimbo (8/12/15)

Christos said:


> @kimbo I bought it from vapeking recently and they are advertised as the v2. From all accounts on the forum relating to these device I am positive it is the v1.


V1 have a brass cap in the bottom of the button . If you take the black delrin cover of there under the button you will see. The v1 is brass .. v2 is black delrin


----------



## Christos (8/12/15)

kimbo said:


> V1 have a brass cap in the bottom of the button . If you take the black delrin cover of there under the button you will see. The v1 is brass .. v2 is black delrin


Yup. Brass. 510 threading issue. 
Attys that do fit have a 5mm gap. 
V1 indeed.


----------



## Stevape;) (8/12/15)

Thats the same problem I have also studied the internet regarding v1 and v2 and I also got the v1 advertised as v2. Read v2 99% of the bugs fixed. Would have been nice getting one of those.


----------

